# Just bragging a little



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

The 2013 FFA Oregon State Fair was a success. The kids showing our stock where grand and reserve grand breeding does, and reserve grand market goat (behind a Hummel wether)  Pretty proud of this accomplishment.

Trying to add pics but site keeps crashing. Will try again later.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

We also bred and raised the supreme ewe and grand champion market lamb.

Very proud of our daughter who was overall champion sheep showman and reserve goat showman. It was a great fair.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats! Very nice stock.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

How much a pound they sell for in your area? And was the buyer nice enough to give em back? Great looking goaties by the way.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow! Great showing! Congratulations!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you! 

There is no sale at Oregon State fair. So the market animals will go home with us and possibly to Cow Palace. ???


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Congrats, amazing animals!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow what accomplishments!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's awesome! Congrats! Nice goats!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet


----------

